# Who Smokes Venison ?



## camocook (Apr 23, 2007)

I Still Have Several Different Cuts, Steaks, Chops, Small Roasts,even Some Shanks. I Use It All. Being Very Lean Would You Perhaps Lard It Or Wrap It In Bacon? I Know That Grinding About 20% Bacon With It Makes A Good Burger.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 23, 2007)

i smoke it all the best sucess has to be the roast i always wrap in bacon also like a marinade to help out but with little time just rub and put bacon on  and roll


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

I smoke venison a lot. And yes, bacon helps. Cut slits in the meat and stuff some bacon into the slits.
BTW, if it's not a problem for you, maybe next time you could post a question in the appropriate category. Makes it easier on the moderators. They don't have to keep moving threads around if they're in the proper place to begin with.


----------



## camocook (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys. And Gunslinger , I'm Still Learning My Way Around The Site. But This Won't Happen Again.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

No skin off my nose brother. I used to moderate a huge forum and it's nightmarish to have to move things, because you have to read each and every thread. This particular forum is almost brilliantly laid out to not have to do that. But us members need to help when we can.


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to smoke the whole shoulder leave the fat on if present. if not i like to use salt pork and garlic stuffed in slits in the meat. and i smoke it REALLY slow around 200.


----------



## camocook (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for the comeback chefloydb. I'll be smokin some bambi soon.


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 25, 2007)

Been thinking about blowing the spots off one myself
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.E.T.A.
People 
Eating
Tasty
Animals

Happy Smoking


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Gunslinger ... you got any recipe ideas for venison that you would like to share?

My brother sometimes brings me some. Last year, I smoked a rump that he said was the best he ever had ( I think it had a lot of room for improvement) and now after being in SMF for awhile, I know I can do better.

What say you friend?


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 25, 2007)

You've put me on the spot here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Do you want any ole recipe? Or BBQ specific?
After being on this forum for a few months, it's almost unbelievable that there could be anymore BBQ recipes, but then I am constantly amzed at what folks come up with and post.
I do have a great chili recipe that I use the back-straps in. (ATTN: DEER HUNTERS-PLEASE DO NOT KILL ME FOR NOT DIPPING MY TENDERLION IN FLOUR AND FRYING. BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )
If you want it, let me know.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

BBQ mainly ... however if you have a favorite non-BBQ to share, that would be great also!
Thanks Gunslinger


----------



## camocook (Apr 25, 2007)

Gunslinger!!!!!      You're Going To Waste Back Straps  On Chili !!!!! Sacrilege!!!!!   Try The Shoulder Or Chunks Of The Hind.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 25, 2007)

I've grilled a few hundred pounds of venison over the years but have never smoked any...hmmm...I believe I'll have to give it a try with the next one.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 26, 2007)

I knew that was coming.
I do 3 things with deer. Ground, jerky and what ever I want to with the tenderloins.
This was the first year in MANY that I didn't deer hunt. And still ended up with over 200 pounds in the freezer.
And never use the word "waste" until you've had my chili.


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 26, 2007)

I like to grill the backstraps like a filet S&P then on the grill. the only problem is you really should take to at least MW


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

Dont feel to bad Gunslinger.One of the guys at work had me make Jerky for him out of the backstraps.Boy did he take some flack for that.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Gunslinger ... have you got a BBQ recipe that I can dazzle folks with?
Seriously ... would appreciate any tips to make the best of any venison that comes my way.

Thanks,
Squeezy


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, some of the best recipes I've used are posted here. I do have a rub that is the best I've ever had and I think it is unique. That is to say, I don't believe any one's ever done it. That's a heck of a statement to make too. I hope I'm right. But I'm saving it for a competition, or I might even use it at the gathering. But I won't let it out until I know what others think.
Check the wild game threads and make sure to set it to go back to the beginning of the forum. There are some great recipes for venison there.


----------



## linescum (Apr 29, 2007)

when i did hunt i used to do the usuall steaks and chops but the last couple of deer i've processed i made into bologna..i'm still looking for the recipe we used to post it.

i would like to get some deer meat for some bologna to smoke cure it so i'll probably have to get a license this year


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

Some of the guys around here have the bits made into Pepperoni/Pepperettes sticks. Very good!


----------



## mikec (Apr 29, 2007)

I recently tried my hand at venison sausage and it came out pretty good.  Made Brats and summer sausage.  I add grape seed oil to the batch instead of bacon or other meats because the wife won't eat those.  Do the same for hamburger and it really keeps it from drying out.

Recently shot an Elk.  Talk about a step above venison.  This stuff is great.  Have to be careful because it really takes on the flavor of a marinade.

Mike


----------



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2007)

Well every link I have found and tried brings me to the daily forum page ... am I doing something wrong? What little I have found is about brining ... can I do a roast without brining? I'd apprecate some help here if possible ... thanks.


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 30, 2007)

SMF - Smoking Meat Forums > Smoking Meat (and other things) > Wild Game 

click wild game, below the few threads there is a box that says display options change in the from The box to begining.

I'm not sure but i dont thing deer will take brining verry well.
as far as a roast I would go low and slow around 200 or 215. depending on if it has some fat on it or not wrap it in bacon.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 30, 2007)

I brine all my wild game. I think it helps it to retain it's natural juices.


----------



## bigboofire (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh hell no.  I take them home and grill them immediately.  That is what it is all about there.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 6, 2007)

Almost everyone around here would just cut the meat out for burger, we've done about 4 racks of ribs.  Same method as regular pork ribs. The come out excellent.  Two racks still in the freezer!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 They didn't dry out at all.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info on how to access *all* the threads ... now I can stop bugging ppl for recipes and such. It is all there as Gunslinger had said, but I was too dense to figure it out ... doh!


----------

